# Steam Passwort Vergessen



## michipolska93 (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe mein Steam Passwort vergessen und auch von der E-mail die zu dem Account gehört und ich habe schon alle Passwröter ausprobiert aber keins geht von dehnen.

Meine frage ist was kann ich den nun machen
Die e-mail adresse zu Steam Support finde ich nicht und wenn ja dann nur auf Englisch und nichts in deutsch


Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

Du kannst Dir doch eine email mit dem Passwort schicken lassen, oder weißt Du etwa nicht mal mehr die Daten von der mail-Adresse von Deinem Steamaccounr, weil Du die nur für Steam kreiert hast und nie nutzt?


----------



## michipolska93 (26. Januar 2011)

Genau das ist ja das Problem.
Es ist meine Alte E-mail adresse


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

Tja, dann musst Du dich an den Steamsupport wenden (dazu musst Du auf den Supportseiten einen Account erstellen) und denen sagen, dass Du die Passwörter für den Steam- und emailAccount vergessen hast. 

Der Steamsupport sagt das auch in seinen FAQ: _If you no longer have access to the contact email address associated with your Steam Account, please contact Steam Support_. => wenn Sie keinen Zugang zur mit dem Steam-Account verknüpften email-Adresse haben, kontaktieren Sie den https://support.steampowered.com/newticket.php 

Die werden dann zB verlangen, dass Du von allen oder möglichst vielen Spielen die Hülllen abfotografierst inkl. einem Code, denn Du auf den Aufkleber, auf dem der Producrkey steht, schreiben musst. Als Beweis, dass Du wirklich die Spiele besitzt. Und dann musst Du halt klipp und klar denen klarmachen, dass Du eine neue email-Adresse für den Account hast, die mit dem Account neu verknüpft werden soll. 

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit Half Life 2, das war echt ein langes hin und her, und zuerst rafften die das nicht und sendeten das Passwort zuerst an die alte email-Adresse... irgendwann haben die dann die Daten des alten Account an meine neue email-Adresse gesendet (ich wollte EIGENTLICH, dass die das Spiel einfach auf meinen aktuellen Account umschreiben, aber egal... )


----------

